# Good idea...bad idea...heresy?



## Chaos1 (May 23, 2008)

Purchased a second-hand Cervelo Dual last year with intention of doing a Tri. Now, an injury to my heel means I may never run competitively, so, thinking of converting the Dual from Tri/TT bike to road bike - i.e putting drops on it. Anybody done this? I know the mechanics behind it, in terms of bars, stem, cables, etc...but will the geometry be so out of whack that I'm wasting my time and money? What other issues am I overlooking?

In advance, thanks for any ideas/insights.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always used drop bars with a clip on on my triathlon bikes. Chrissie Wellington did on her Cervelo, expect for the Hawaii Ironman race. 

I did it on my Quintanna Roo.


----------



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

riding in drops on a tri/tt bike would be alright for a road race but when you get into doing something like a crit the geometry was not made for the tight fast corners and is severly unadvised because of the uncertianty in the handeling.
besides all that the setup including cables and bars and everything else is just the same a a normal road bike.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Because of the frame geometry, you will find your position to be cramped when going down onto the drop. The top tube is effectively shorter for the tri bike than the comparable road bike; hence, the crampness that will likely result.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

The steep ST and high BB won't do you any favors so in the long run you'd be better off to sell the TT frame and pick up a road frame then swap out the parts. Make sure you get the right size frame though. Bummer about the ankle, got young kids?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

In a triathlon I was in the drops so little it didn't matter. On training rides, same thing. Eventhough I was slightly cramped in the drops on technical areas it's much easier to control the bike than if I were using TT bars. Personal preference, plus I think the bike looked better. Chrissie Wellington rode drops with clip-on's on her P2C in every race except Hawaii.


----------

